# bondi beach



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi all 

Did any one see that pathetic attempt of catching a red belly black on bondi rescue?


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, that chick doesn't know a thing! I have only handled a Jungle and I could catch that better than she did...

And she's a professional! the only 'training' I have had is watching my brother catch and handle copperheads and tigers.


----------



## liasis (Apr 18, 2007)

i missed it damit


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Yer iv caught a red befor and a eastern brown and and i could put her to shame


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 18, 2007)

It was a laugh


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2007)

I knew this thread would happen.....
Considering it was her first time catching a venomous snake, I think she did pretty well. I would like to see someone else do a better job on their first attempt, especially in front of a camera.
It's easy to sit back and criticise from beind a computer screen.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 18, 2007)

In all fairness to her, simply being a volunteer for a wildlife rescue service doesn't make someone a 'professional', and keep in mind, they also said it was her first live snake rescue or words to that effect. Add to that she had a tonne of people and TV cameras around her. Also, my impression is with one of the rescue services courses, you don't even practice on a live snake at the course, so it may well have been her first dealings with a live one. Yes, she wasn't perfect, but give her a break, she was petrified!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

Greebo I know what you are saying, but I think she didn't do a very good job, I don't know much about it but I think she should have pinned it's head down, she tried to hook it a few times but she kept dropping it which could have aggravated the snake putting her in a dangerous position, I thought that a trained professional would have realized that if you aggravate a snake don't keep aggravating it just go for the most risk free option.

And in the end she basically just scooped it up with the bag, immediately after dropping again, which seemed to be very risky, she should have stood back for a few seconds to calm her nerves and then go in with a clear head.

Just my opinion.


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Yer i understand but you dont try to make an angry snake crawl into you bag you restrain it first


----------



## crazywhiteboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you think that i catch dangerous snakes all the time. My first was a red and you need to pin its head so you are not at risk of a bite


----------



## dpeica (Apr 18, 2007)

> I don't know much about it but I think she should have pinned it's head down,



What?


----------



## dpeica (Apr 18, 2007)

crazywhiteboy said:


> Do you think that i catch dangerous snakes all the time. My first was a red and you need to pin its head so you are not at risk of a bite



What?


----------



## Greebo (Apr 18, 2007)

You are right, she could of done a better job. She only had a hook and a bag to work with instead of the right equipment.
In the end, a woman that looked a bit like my mum mananged to bag the snake while the buff male life surfers stood around and watched. 
Good on her I say.


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 18, 2007)

crazywhiteboy said:


> Do you think that i catch dangerous snakes all the time. My first was a red and you need to pin its head so you are not at risk of a bite


What?


----------



## dragons75 (Apr 18, 2007)

As long as she wasn't bitten and the snake wasn''t harmed i'd say she did well


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't beleive in going straight in and pinning their heads down. That would only make the snake more defensive, think about it what would you do if someone gabbed you by the head or around the throat. I have caught wild snakes before, but the only part i ever had to touch was their tail... the safe end lol.


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 18, 2007)

And they didn't even strike at me! (only two snakes mind you and only one was an elapid lol)


----------



## DragonKeeper (Apr 18, 2007)

What?


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 18, 2007)

Greebo said:


> I knew this thread would happen.....
> Considering it was her first time catching a venomous snake, I think she did pretty well. I would like to see someone else do a better job on their first attempt, especially in front of a camera.
> It's easy to sit back and criticise from beind a computer screen.



well said greebo


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Hook and a bag is all I use to catch browns. I believe it is safe if you know what you're doing, but you also need confidence, of which she was severely lacking. We all have to start somewhere, and confidence comes with good training and experience. 

You would think they would send someone who knew what they were doing to a highly populated / crowded area like Bondi Beach. She tried to grab it by the tail at one stage, it wasn't good for it to be on TV!

I am not saying I am in anyway an expert, I have only a couple of years experience. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

crazywhiteboy said:


> Yer i understand but you dont try to make an angry snake crawl into you bag you restrain it first


 


crazywhiteboy said:


> Do you think that i catch dangerous snakes all the time. My first was a red and you need to pin its head so you are not at risk of a bite


 
Hook, bag, confidence, and an understanding of their behaviour is all you need IMO.  Those snake tongs are good too.


----------



## Jules (Apr 18, 2007)

I live in Bondi and I was wondering is that who I get if I find a venomous snake. Why isn't there someone more qualified? I've seen the snake guy on La Perouse. Why didn't the call him?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2007)

I had a TV crew turn up once when I was trying to get a BBBS out of a car bonnet, I dropped it a few times


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok too all those people saying you should have pinned it head first and that's the best way to avoid a bite........your stupid. Pinning the head and them grabbing it is one of the best ways to get yourself bitten. *Also saying the coaxing it into the bag without restraining it first is stupid is plain silly. That is the desired situation as it is least stressful on the snake and almost completely eliminates the chance of being bitten.*

All it takes is one little slip or lapse in concentration......i.e. as you bend down to pick it up after pinning and then you sub-conciously realease a little pressure on your pinner and then you have a loose, pissed off (for having some jerk squash him down) venomous snake withing centimetres of your hand. Guess what....You've just been tagged.

Now i'm no expert but i have completed a 2.5 day venomous snake handling course, done plenty of rescues in all situations and during which we had to catch, Numerous times, the following (in order):

*Red-bellies
*Tiger snakes
*copperheads
*Eastern Browns

The easiest and safest way, IMO and experience, is to 'tail' the snake and then drop it into the bag. Basically you position the bag about mid body of the snake and grab the tail after which you promptly step forward while lifting your hand. Using the bag in this manner almost assure the snake will strike at the bag (if at all) when you grab it and not you. Once you have the snake by the tail, suspended in the air you have very good control over it. 99% of the time using a jigger (snake hook) with most elapids is useless, unless they are very slugish or wedge in a tight spot, because they will slide straight off it.

If you were to ask me, i feel she had attended a similar course to me and was trained using the same methods. She attempted to tail it a couple of time but quite understandly was very nervous and back out at the last minute.....not to mention the fact it was under a slight overhand most of the time. Also it was her first 'real' capture outside of her training....not the first time she had caught a live snake.

With the stress of her first capture, surrounded by people, being on NATIONAL TELEVISION and having to deal with an aggitated red belly who was nice and warm. Kudos to her i thought, she got the job done and no one was bitten.


----------



## reece89 (Apr 18, 2007)

i thought she did quite well infront of the crowd and knowing she'd be on tv well done i say


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Everyone will have their preferred method, but they never "slide" through my hook. I don't get close enough to touch the snake, therefore it doesn't get close enough to tag me!  I like that method


----------



## swampie (Apr 18, 2007)

I watched it and although things could have gone smoother i think she did a good job in the end. Good on her i say, i would have been nervous in front of all those people as well especially if it was my first rescue.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 18, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Everyone will have their preferred method, but they never "slide" through my hook. I don't get close enough to touch the snake, therefore it doesn't get close enough to tag me!  I like that method


Lol fair enough. But answer me this......when you have a snake on a full slither trying to escape, how do you keep it on your jigger long enough to drop it in the bag or even long enough to completely get it off the ground. When they are on the run they usually last about 1 sec on the jigger before they have slithered straight off again.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Some photos from my course  

A work collegue catching an eastern brown with a broom and bin, and me catching a tiger with hook and bag. Enjoy!


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

womanator said:


> Lol fair enough. But answer me this......when you have a snake on a full slither trying to escape, how do you keep it on your jigger long enough to drop it in the bag or even long enough to completely get it off the ground. When they are on the run they usually last about 1 sec on the jigger before they have slithered straight off again.


 
I reckon it's easier when they're on the run. I don't know what sort of hook you are using, but mine is not a big loop, it has a sharp angle with some foam, and they have trouble slithering through it. They get a bit stuck, and are in the bag in a flash


----------



## tooben (Apr 18, 2007)

well i think that on the show they said that the lady on the phone said that at first it wasnt a black snake because it went under some rocks. and thast black snakes dont go under rocks i think if threatend any snake would go under a rock to get away.i think that the guys with the camera were chaseing it around and that it was way pissed off before that lady got there. they should have pissed the bystanders off and let the lady relax and she mite have got the job done a bit easyer. just glad both are doing ok.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 18, 2007)

Jozz said:


> I reckon it's easier when they're on the run. I don't know what sort of hook you are using, but mine is not a big loop, it has a sharp angle with some foam, and they have trouble slithering through it. They get a bit stuck, and are in the bag in a flash


Cool, fair enough. It's just that in my experience (and everyone else on the course, including the instructors), when you try to pick them up with the jigger while there on the move, they slither straight off before you have a chance to do much. If they are physically exhausted or sluggish it's sometimes works fine.

And by hook you do mean a 'jigger' right and not a pair of tongs??? i.e. the left picture and not the right!!


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, the left, but mine is different. It's not such a big loop, it's got a sharper angle, and some rubber foam, and they can't slither through. Helps if you get them in the right spot. I have done it heaps of times with no trouble.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 18, 2007)

And I thought we were going to get bikini photos! What a let down! 
But I didn't see it either. Hooray for girls!


Greebo said:


> In the end, a woman that looked a bit like my mum mananged to bag the snake while the buff male life surfers stood around and watched.
> Good on her I say.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Like this one. Geoff Coombe, Living with Wildlife sells them (also does the training).


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 18, 2007)

womanator said:


> Ok too all those people saying you should have pinned it head first and that's the best way to avoid a bite........your stupid.



you're


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.livingwithwildlife.com.au/book.php


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 18, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Some photos from my course
> 
> A work collegue catching an eastern brown with a broom and bin, and me catching a tiger with hook and bag. Enjoy!



I thought you were female!


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 18, 2007)

That argument 'I'd like to see you do better' is pretty lame. She wasn't forced to catch the snake, that was her choice and she held herself out to be a snake catcher and she was hopeless, inadequate and an embarrasment for others in the industry. If the cameras made her nervous, she shouldn't be in that job, she should have been concentrating on the task at hand.

By the way, I could have and have done a much better job of catching a wild RBBS.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> I thought you were female!


 
I AM!!! Can't you see the pigtails?! I'm just not a "little girl"  Bit of a "tomboy" how I dress. NOT GAY (not that there's anything wrong with that)


----------



## Jozz (Apr 18, 2007)

Just looked at the pic, the baggy shirt and leaning over looks like I have no boobs!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 18, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> That argument 'I'd like to see you do better' is pretty lame. She wasn't forced to catch the snake, that was her choice and she held herself out to be a snake catcher and she was hopeless, inadequate and an embarrasment for others in the industry. If the cameras made her nervous, she shouldn't be in that job, she should have been concentrating on the task at hand.
> 
> By the way, I could have and have done a much better job of catching a wild RBBS.


What was hopeless and inadequate about it?? She may have been a little bumbly and nervous but she persevered, didn't back down, got the job done and no one was hurt or bitten. In my books that is a job well done, regardless of how she looked doing it. From what i saw she never took her eyes of the snake, told everyone to clear back to a safe distance and stayed committed to the rescue.....that show's concentration to the task at hand does it not??

And what do you mean if the cameras made her nervous she shouldn't be in the job??? Last time i checked, wildlife volunteers weren't called out to catch angry venomous snakes on national television in the wild on their very first attempt, surrounded by a crowd.

Get over yourself buddy. Your post was a hopeless, inadequate and an embarrasment for over herp catchers. You may as well have written......

"Blah blah blah i'm so good, i have too much testosterone flowing through me, WEEEEEEE"

....it would have been just as valid.

*shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## -Peter (Apr 18, 2007)

couple of points, 
This was indeed Jodies first rescue. I talked her into doing it as I was at home without a car at the time. 
Dont believe what bystanders have to say. It was confirmed over the phone initially that it was a red belly. 
Nobody pins. 
I make no judgement on her performance as I haven't seen the show but I arrived later and she was sheeit scared. In the training live snakes were used. These included rbbs, browns, tigers and others.
I make no comment on her performance at the training sessions as they are not open to public scrutiny.
Most of the comments here appear to be well within the normal range being based on bravado and ignorance.
The question really is, why did a rescuer with no real practical experience go into the field to do a high profile rescue?
Because the caller was very pointed and made it clear that a group of people were tormenting the snake and it was obvious that either the snake or somebody would get hurt. I thought Jodie would be a better proposition than no action at all. She took her time, she controlled the situation and in the end got a result.

Jozz, a tip, get rid of the round hoop, get a flat one. The round hoop allows the snake to get under your bag.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 18, 2007)

-Peter said:


> *Jozz, a tip, get rid of the round hoop, get a flat one. The round hoop allows the snake to get under your bag*.


Definately good advice. Some of the hoops on the course i did where round and when a snake whips around quick, no matter how planted the catchers had the bag, 8 out of 10 times the snake went under the bag and straight for their feet.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 18, 2007)

Jozz said:


> I AM!!! Can't you see the pigtails?! I'm just not a "little girl"  Bit of a "tomboy" how I dress. NOT GAY (not that there's anything wrong with that)
> 
> 
> Just looked at the pic, the baggy shirt and leaning over looks like I have no boobs!



Yeah sorry.. Can't see any boobies or pigtails. :S And mind you I did just ever so breifly look at that photo...I've had three beers AND I'm tired. So really mistake expected from me.  

Hooray for tomboys! *hi fives* I HATE skirts and heels.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 19, 2007)

How many people does it take to catch a snake?



Answer: 10......1 herper to catch the snake and 9 wannabes to stand around and say " I could of done that better."


----------



## Hickson (Apr 19, 2007)

Greebo said:


> How many people does it take to catch a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: 10......1 herper to catch the snake and 9 wannabes to stand around and say " I could of done that better."




LOL!!!!!



Hix


----------



## horsenz (Apr 19, 2007)

Greebo said:


> How many people does it take to catch a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: 10......1 herper to catch the snake and 9 wannabes to stand around and say " I could of done that better."


well said greebo


----------



## Lucas (Apr 19, 2007)

They should have contacted APS. It seems that there are bucketloads of seasoned handlers and catchers here. The day would have been saved and there would have been praise nation wide. ............tho I do believe that there would have been a few notes from 'mummy' excusing their 'little uns' from school while they demonstrated their prowess and expertese.

I love it how things become a big %[email protected]& comp around here. Get over yourselves. Yeah she was bumbly and nervous. The job got done in the end didn't it!!!!

I'd prefere to see someone act with a little caution over arrogant bravado everytime. 

If you're all so bloody fantastic I'm sure we'll hear about you soon:lol:


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2007)

Couldnt agree more with Lucas and Greebo.....finally some inteligent comments on this site......
Yipee there is hope yet.....lol


----------



## rep61 (Apr 19, 2007)

The main point you guys have all missed - how cool to see this snake in such a built up (and suburban trendy!) location!

It has probably put a few play -group mums & local toy poodle owners who frequent this beach & surronding coastal walk off their cappuchinos & lattes!

I live just around the corner - and thought it amazing to see a large bluey wandering on the footpath - let alone a black snake. Normally all we see is 4cm garden skinks!


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

-Peter said:


> Jozz, a tip, get rid of the round hoop, get a flat one. The round hoop allows the snake to get under your bag.


 
Thanks for the advise, I will look at that, although I haven't had a problem yet. I also need some tongs - can anyone recommend the best ones to get?


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 19, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Thanks for the advise, I will look at that, although I haven't had a problem yet. I also need some tongs - can anyone recommend the best ones to get?


Most of the tongs should be ok and i've found opinions vary widely on this. I'd recommend getting a pair with fairly wide jaws(better grip, less chance of injury) and ones that are rubber coated(reduce injury).

With all that said i personally don't like using them. It's very hard to control the amount of pressure your are placing on the snake as most of them don't give much feeling feedback. It's too easy for most people to squeeze to hard, especially on smaller, or juvenile specimens.

I also find them alittle clumsy to use because you have to keep hold of the handle at all times. With all that said though they can come in very handy for certain situations and would be a useful addition to your catching kit.

Places like herp asylum have a nice one and herp trader has one that looks good that is a folding one, so it doesn't take up too much space when no in use. Check them out online....i can't speak for the quality of the folding ones but i know the ones that herp asylum sell are pretty good quality, i don't own one but have played around with them in the past. Aim for one that is alloy with a SS Cable.


----------



## Isis (Apr 19, 2007)

Sorry Rep61 I dont think its cool to see that snake in such a built up area. The threats in such an area are massive, traffic, dogs, cats ignorant humans with shovels or what ever else......
Just to mention a few......think about it.....


----------



## kelly (Apr 19, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> you're


 
Ahh Tatelina, your grammatical skills always please me


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 19, 2007)

womanator said:


> What was hopeless and inadequate about it?? She may have been a little bumbly and nervous but she persevered, didn't back down, got the job done and no one was hurt or bitten. In my books that is a job well done, regardless of how she looked doing it. From what i saw she never took her eyes of the snake, told everyone to clear back to a safe distance and stayed committed to the rescue.....that show's concentration to the task at hand does it not??
> 
> And what do you mean if the cameras made her nervous she shouldn't be in the job??? Last time i checked, wildlife volunteers weren't called out to catch angry venomous snakes on national television in the wild on their very first attempt, surrounded by a crowd.
> 
> ...


 
It is easier to get a bite in here than it is to be an incompetent snake catcher. How dare I go against the flow of this thread, and how dare I give a counter argument.

Everything was inadeqaute, it was sheer luck that she didn't get bitten. My point about cameras and making her nervous, I didn't say the cameras made her nervous, I was responding to another person's point along those lines, and if that was the case with her, it shouldn't have been because she should have been concentrating on the job. You missed my point entirely, though that doesn't surprise me.

Get over myself??? Yeah, good call Sherminator, that value adds to your argument, definitely. 

_"Your post was a hopeless, inadequate and an embarassment for *over* herp catchers."_

You are an embarassment to yourself with lines like that, you can't even string a sentence together.

Come back when you can construct a sentence properly and put forth a valid argument . 

What a joke......:lol:


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

womanator said:


> Most of the tongs should be ok and i've found opinions vary widely on this. I'd recommend getting a pair with fairly wide jaws(better grip, less chance of injury) and ones that are rubber coated(reduce injury).
> 
> With all that said i personally don't like using them. It's very hard to control the amount of pressure your are placing on the snake as most of them don't give much feeling feedback. It's too easy for most people to squeeze to hard, especially on smaller, or juvenile specimens.
> 
> ...


 

Cheers for that. I agree they are probably more useful in some situations than others. I was asking on peoples opinions as they are pretty expensive aren't they? I will have a look anyway.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 19, 2007)

Jozz said:


> Cheers for that. I agree they are probably more useful in some situations than others. I was asking on peoples opinions as they are pretty expensive aren't they? I will have a look anyway.


expect to pay somewhere in the vincinity of $45-$75.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

womanator said:


> expect to pay somewhere in the vincinity of $45-$75.


 
Is that all!? I only said that because there was as guy selling one on RDU for 
$220! :shock:


----------



## nuthn2do (Apr 19, 2007)

mrmikk said:


> It is easier to get a bite in here than it is to be an incompetent snake catcher. How dare I go against the flow of this thread, and how dare I give a counter argument.
> 
> Everything was inadeqaute, it was sheer luck that she didn't get bitten. My point about cameras and making her nervous, I didn't say the cameras made her nervous, I was responding to another person's point along those lines, and if that was the case with her, it shouldn't have been because she should have been concentrating on the job. You missed my point entirely, though that doesn't surprise me.
> 
> ...



If your going to have a go at peoples grammar you should spell check your own posts first


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 19, 2007)

Greebo said:


> How many people does it take to catch a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: 10......1 herper to catch the snake and 9 wannabes to stand around and say " I could of done that better."



only 9???
cheers.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes you will pay $60 to $70 for the back breakers,particularly nasty when ininexperienced hands.
No doubt they have a use but not for this lil black duck.
For 10 years ive carried the tongs to hundreds of callouts and ive never used them,i wont either unless they redesign them.
I think if a double layer of wetsuit material was added to the grabbing bit,I cut up a stubby holder but i still dont like them.


> I thought you were female!


nice one tat
Originally Posted by *Greebo* 

 
_



How many people does it take to catch a snake?



Answer: 10......1 herper to catch the snake and 9 wannabes to stand around and say " I could of done that better."

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, the hook and bag seems to work for me.


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks slateman. It's huge!!! :shock:


----------



## Jozz (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats better! Cheers!!!


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2007)

The best thing to do is freehandle them especially if a camera is there, well thats what i learnt from steve irwin, perhaps it only applies to inland tiapans :?


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 19, 2007)

lol @ cris


----------

